# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  John Textor

## Airicist

Former founder and CEO of FuboTV Inc.

youtube.com/channel/UCpPqksqQQB_aQ4JeeHeG89g

twitter.com/johntextor

linkedin.com/in/john-textor-5186839

imdb.com/name/nm2302483

----------


## Airicist

TEDxThepineschool

Dec 1, 2011




> John Textor is the founding principal of Digital Domain Media Group and its chairman and CEO, and chairman of Digital Domain, the parent of Digital Domain Productions. He founded Wyndcrest Holdings, LLC, a Florida-based private holding company focused on technology-related opportunities in entertainment, telecommunications and the Internet, and has served as its (and its predecessor's) president since 1997. He served as the chairman and CEO of BabyUniverse, Inc., until its sale in October of 2007. Prior to that, Mr. Textor was employed in various merchant banking and investment banking capacities by Shearson Lehman Hutton and Paine Webber. He was also a founding director of Florida-based diversified financial services company Lydian Trust Company, and was a director of Multicast Media Technologies, Inc., a global provider of Internet-based broadcast media. Mr. Textor was previously chairman of the board of Sims Snowboards, a prominent global brand. Mr. Textor is a native Floridian from West Palm Beach, Florida. He is a product of the public school system of Florida, ultimately graduating from Wesleyan University in Connecticut with a Bachelor of Arts degree. He has returned to Florida to build Digital Domain's new animation studio in Port St. Lucie and the Digital Domain Institute in conjunction with Florida State University in West Palm Beach, Florida.

----------


## Airicist

John Textor: master of surreality

Jun 11, 2016

----------

